# Beetle stalling problem



## grandam2006 (Aug 18, 2008)

I have a 1999 Beetle. It has a 2.0L engine. 
recently it has been stalling when slowing down at stop lights or stop signs.
It has been in the shop 3 times within the last month. Everytime the autoshop thinks it is fixed, and I end up driving it back in a few days later. The third time I took it back, they told me that they were going to fix it for free.
It worked fine for about 2 weeks, and now I have the same problem and it is draining my wallet.
Does anyone know what the problem could be? I would be greatly appriciated. Thanks


_Modified by grandam2006 at 4:11 PM 3-3-2009_


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: Beetle stalling problem (grandam2006)*

What has the shop done so far?
Did you try changing the fuel filter?


----------



## grandam2006 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Beetle stalling problem (pdoel)*

The spark plugs and wires are only a little over a year old.
The first time it was taken in, the fuel pressure hose was off and they put it back on.
The second time they said that the catalytic converter was bad(did not get replaced) and i think they changed the fuel pump, i will check the reciept.
The third time I took it in, they cleaned the throttle body. That was the most effective thing they did since it ran about a month without problems.
I have not change fuel. I always fill up with 87octane


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: Beetle stalling problem (grandam2006)*

change that fuel filter and go from there.


----------



## grandam2006 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Beetle stalling problem (water&air)*

EDIT: the fuel pump was not replaced, it was the thermostat


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Beetle stalling problem (grandam2006)*

They need to run a Vag-Com diagnostic test. Are there any changes in the way the car is driving while moving? Here are some possible issues that would cause stalling.
Bad Mass Air Flow Sensor
Bad Water Temp Sensor
Gunky Throttle Body
Vacuum Leak
Clogged Fuel Filter
Bad Fuel Pump
Clogged Cat.


----------



## grandam2006 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Beetle stalling problem ([email protected])*

the Mass Air Flow Sensor has been replaced within the last two years
Throttle Body has been cleaned a few weeks ago
The catalytic converter needs to be replaced. it sounds awful
Where can i go to get this diagnostic test?


_Modified by grandam2006 at 9:28 AM 3-4-2009_


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: Beetle stalling problem (grandam2006)*

I'd start with the fuel filter. Very cheap and takes about 15 minutes to change yourself.


----------



## grandam2006 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Beetle stalling problem (pdoel)*

I went and got the codes checked. Here they are:
P0102
mass air flow circuit A low input
P1128
fuel air metering


----------



## bluefox280 (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Beetle stalling problem (grandam2006)*

** VW DTC 16486 (P0102) - Mass or Volume Air Flow Circuit Low Input*
Basically the ECU is noting that the MAF is outputing a very low voltage reading.
That means the ECU cannot meter the amount of air entering the engine.

** VW DTC P1128 - Long Term Fuel Trim mult., Bank1 System too Lean*
Basically, the ECU is noticing a lean fuel mixture over a long period of driving.
That means the ECU is looking at the pre-cat (first O2 sensor) to make fuel trim adjustments.
And with with the code above stating the MAF is dying... replacement of the MAF clearing the codes will fix the issue.
- Erik


----------



## grandam2006 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Beetle stalling problem (bluefox280)*

Is it possible that replacing the MAF sensor will solve both of the problems? or just the first code?


----------



## bluefox280 (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Beetle stalling problem (grandam2006)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grandam2006* »_Is it possible that replacing the MAF sensor will solve both of the problems?

Both; the MAF is creating the lean problem too.
- Erik


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: Beetle stalling problem (grandam2006)*

Good luck /w this. I had the same EXACT problem for 3 years /w my 2000 bettle. Only one solution... Get rid of it.


----------



## MarshallGonzo (Jan 19, 2017)

*Had the same problem...*

I had a very similar problem: my 2002 2.0L beetle would stall irregularly. It would start to sputter before stalling, and sometimes when it would stall, you'd have to wait for the engine to cool off before you could restart it... I had everyone and his brother telling me what the problem was. I replaced the fuel pump, MAF sensor, engine speed sensor, fuel filters, fuel pressure regulator, throttle body, air box replaced with K&N, full tune up, nothing fixed it. And the problem ended up being something no one mentioned, and that no one with a code reader would find: sludge in the fuel tank. There's a lining in the fuel tank that wears away over time and leaves a sludge in the tank. It's generally not a problem when your tank is full, but when the gas goes down to a certain level, you start hitting the sludge, and it clogs the fuel pump. The temporary solution for me was to never let it go below a half a tank, and the problem never comes back.. I run it under that, and boom, starts stalling again. The long term solution is to get a full fuel system cleanse, which I did, but make sure when you do it, that they actually drain the tank and clean it out as well -- the place I went to didn't do that. Only by cleaning out the sludge will the problem be resolved, either by cleaning the tank, or outright replacing it. I hope that helps someone!


----------

